# Dinner roll recipe share



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 18, 2020)

These is my favorite dinner roll recipe.  Taste so good and still taste great few days later.  Works good for biscuits and gravy also.  














						Vanishing Yeast Rolls - Taste of Artisan
					

These yeast rolls are exceptionally flavorful, very soft, moist and flaky. They melt in your mouth and have a tendency to vanish in the blink of an eye.




					tasteofartisan.com
				




Ingredients
For the dough:

    6 cups all-purpose flour (900 g; King Arthur all-purpose flour recommended)
    2 1/3 cups water (520 g; see note 1)
    1/4 cup sugar (50 g)
    2 tsp kosher salt (10 g)
    2 tsp lemon juice
    4 Tbsp vegetable oil
    4 tsp rapid rise yeast (18 g; see note 2)

For the egg wash:

    1 egg
    1 tsp water (or milk)

Instructions

    Mix all of the dough ingredients in a large bowl, cover and let the dough rest for 5 minutes.
    Knead the dough by hand right in the bowl for about 2-3 minutes. The dough should be soft slightly tacky, but not not sticky. If the dough is sticky, let it rest for another 10 minutes and then knead again for 1-2 minutes. As the flour in the dough absorbs more water the stickiness will go away. Cover the bowl with a damp kitchen towel or saran wrap and place in warm place for 1.5 hours to rise. The dough needs to double in size. If not, let it continue to rise until it does.
    Divide the dough into 15 equal pieces. Shape each piece into a ball. Some flour can be added in this step if the dough is too sticky, but normally this is not needed. Grease your palms with soft butter and butter each dough ball. This will allow better separation of the yeast rolls after they are baked and help with browning.
    Place the dough balls in a well-greased 10 x 14 inch cake pan, arranging them into 5 rows of 3. Cover the pan with a damp towel or saran wrap and proof for 40 minutes in warm place
    Preheat oven to 375F.
    Whisk one whole egg with a teaspoon of cold water or milk until well blended. Brush the tops of the dough balls with a light, even coat of egg wash.
    Place the pan in the oven and bake for 25-27 minutes until golden brown.
    Serve and enjoy!

Notes
Note 1 - you can use warm (about 80F - 90F) water which will result in a quicker rise; however, longer rise will result in better flavor development. There is a bit of a trade off there. If you are too worried about the dough not rising in time and such, it makes sense to use warm water.
Note 2 - this recipe is designed for rapid rise (also known as instant or bread machine) yeast. Traditional (or active dry as it was formerly marketed) yeast has a larger granule and needs to be dissolved in water before using, while rapid rise yeast has a finer texture and can be mixed right into dry ingredients. You can use traditional yeast, but it needs to be first dissolved in warm water (about 100F - 105F) with a little bit of sugar. Let it sit for about 10 minutes until you see foam formed on top. At this point the yeast is ready to be used.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 18, 2020)

These are the closest I have ever had to my Grandmothers who made the best!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks for sharing Brian! Definitely will give these a try. 

Ryan


----------



## robrpb (Nov 18, 2020)

Thanks Brian for the recipe.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2020)

Brian, thanks for posting the link and the recipe! I WAS going to use Roller's Amish bread recipe for making rolls next week, but this has less than half the sugar, so YOU WIN! We'll save the Amish bread recipe for Christmas cinnamon rolls. It's become our standard for those.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 18, 2020)

Whoa, school rolls,  I love those.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2020)

Looks nice. I would like to make rolls this Thanksgiving. Think I'll give these a try...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2020)

Man, my brain won't leave that recipe alone. I read ingredient lists and can mentally taste the end product. Then I change things to what I like.

Might bake half a practice batch 11/19 to mimic Hawaiian rolls (add a little sugar and change half the water to pineapple juice. Still mentally debating the lemon juice). Yeast proofing process won't include the pineapple juice.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 19, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> Man, my brain won't leave that recipe alone. I read ingredient lists and can mentally taste the end product. Then I change things to what I like.
> 
> Might bake half a practice batch 11/19 to mimic Hawaiian rolls (add a little sugar and change half the water to pineapple juice. Still mentally debating the lemon juice). Yeast proofing process won't include the pineapple juice.


I do half recipe when making for myself.  I can't tell you how much time I spent trying to find rolls like my Grandma made.  These bring back good memories and turn out good everytime for me.


----------



## pa42phigh (Nov 19, 2020)

Thx for sharing I’ll definitely try it


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2020)

Half recipe just put in the cold oven (light on) to rise. Mouth is watering!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2020)

BRIAN, THESE ROLLS ARE OFF THE FRIGGIN' TASTE CHARTS DELICIOUS! So easy to make, too. I made a couple of tiny changes to the recipe (doubled the sugar and used half water, half pineapple juice I drained from a can of pineapple chunks). Also used a KitchenAid for most of the mixing and kneading, but WOW! Soft, moist, and a beautiful texture. I also took the rolls to an IT of 185F. Total baking time was 31 minutes.

Made the changes because my wife wanted me to buy Kings Hawaiian rolls for her next week. NOT ANY LONGER!

Folks, you gotta make these rolls!

Here are the pics for a half recipe.

Prior to brushing with melted butter and egg wash.






Brushed and waiting for the oven to preheat.






Mini pepperjack cheese omlet made with the leftover butter and egg wash.






Fresh out of the oven.






Ready to butter and eat!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks awesome! Hope they turn out that good for me

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2020)

I love a good dinner roll, ok well like 6 of them.  I am gonna have the wife make these.


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 20, 2020)

Those look awesome!  I gotta see if the Mrs. would be willing to make these.  I'm not allowed free reign in the kitchen, lol.  Outdoors, yes free reign, indoor not so much.  I'm a bit of a sloppy cook I'm told.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 20, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> BRIAN, THESE ROLLS ARE OFF THE FRIGGIN' TASTE CHARTS DELICIOUS! So easy to make, too. I made a couple of tiny changes to the recipe (doubled the sugar and used half water, half pineapple juice I drained from a can of pineapple chunks). Also used a KitchenAid for most of the mixing and kneading, but WOW! Soft, moist, and a beautiful texture. I also took the rolls to an IT of 185F. Total baking time was 31 minutes.


Wow those look great.  Bread is my weakness.  Don't eat it very often.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks, everyone, but Brian gets all the credit. I compared the recipe above to Roller's Amish Bread recipe and they are almost identical. Amish bread has twice the sugar and no lemon juice. I really liked the lemon juice addition. 

My test recipe halved the water with pineapple juice. I loved it and really didn't notice anything other than the sweetness. My wife said she could taste the pineapple. She wants me to make another batch with less juice. Darn, gotta do it all over again. 

Next time will try a half recipe and portion into 12 balls into a 9x13 cake pan. The 8 rolls above in a 9 inch cake pan were HUGE (fist sized) at 255 cals each. 12 rolls would be 170 cals each.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 20, 2020)

Yum! Gotta do a trial over the weekend ... gonna have to do some ciphering to do all the things I want to do with one oven on Thanksgiving.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 25, 2020)

Making our rolls today. Another half batch. Instead of using half pineapple juice/half water (which I thought was amazing but my super-taster wife could taste), using half whole milk/half water. Increased the sugar to 1/4 cup for a half recipe, plus,1 tsp. Start to first rise was only 20 minutes. Soooo easy.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 26, 2020)

I just mixed mine and dough was a little dry.  Humidity affects bread recipes.  If a little dry just wet your hands and work the dough.  It does not take much.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks Brian for posting this! Made my first half batch last night... they turned out really good! Gonna make a full batch today.








Not perfect shape by any means,  guess I'll have to eat the ugly ones.

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 28, 2020)

We are bread eaters at our house. These are going into the rotation. Thanks for posting.
Jim


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2020)

So far I've made three half batches of these dinner rolls, but dabbled with the recipe each time and got three different results.

1. First batch: Used Bob's Red Mill AP flour 10% heavier than King Arthur AP), half water/half pineapple juice, and 1/4 cup sugar (full recipe amount). 8 rolls in a 9" metal cake pan. Result was fantastic but could taste the pineapple. Took 31 mins to reach bread done temp.

2. Second batch: Same flour as above, half water/half milk, and 1/4 cup sugar. Made 12 rolls in a 7x11" glass pan. Only took 25 mins to get done and rolls were delicious but lacked character. A bit tough.

3. Third batch: Used lighter weight King Arthur AP flour, half water/half pineapple juice, same sugar as a full recipe, and baked in a 9x13" aluminum baking pan. Only took 23 minutes, not real brown but VERY light and tender. No pineapple taste and EXACTLY matched Kings Hawaiian rolls for taste and texture. This is how I'll make them from now on. So good!

Last batch (minus a couple for turkey sandwiches).


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> So far I've made three half batches of these dinner rolls, but dabbled with the recipe each time and got three different results.
> 
> 1. First batch: Used Bob's Red Mill AP flour 10% heavier than King Arthur AP), half water/half pineapple juice, and 1/4 cup sugar (full recipe amount). 8 rolls in a 9" metal cake pan. Result was fantastic but could taste the pineapple. Took 31 mins to reach bread done temp.
> 
> ...


Those  look amazing! Thanks for sharing your different methods... gives me some direction.  Here's my second try at them...a full batch, followed  the recipe exactly,  in a 10 x 15 pan...they were quite big.  Really good but not the kings Hawaiian taste I'd like to get.







Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2020)

Oh, and I only brushed them with melted butter right before baking, not an egg wash.


----------

